# my 55



## wicca27 (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## Vadimshevchuk (Jul 5, 2009)

<.<


----------



## Veloth (Jun 25, 2008)

Nice looking tank. IMO you need some sort of background or paint so you can't see through the tank.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Not much room front to back in a 55, huh.


----------



## wicca27 (Oct 13, 2008)

no there isnt and it has grown in a fair bit and i have changed things i will get a pic soon befor it comes apart for a 200 mile move


----------



## Veloth (Jun 25, 2008)

Good luck with the move!


----------



## talkingplant (Aug 19, 2009)

It's never fun moving tanks. Good luck with the move!


----------

